# CRB Laser Alignment System



## cfulbright

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Measuring-Tools/CRB-Laser-Alignment-System-CRB-LZR

Any thoughts? My eyesight looking down the rods is bad.


----------



## daryl1979

I'm going to try it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport

Looks handy.. I wonder if they meant to show there first guide out of alingment... ;-) jk...


----------



## JFolm

It does look handy. They make laser levels but I believe they are about the same price.


----------



## Goags

When they are capable of making laser straight blanks, it would be most useful. Not a naysayer, I'll ck it out in a few weeks at the NC show


----------



## troutalex33

*I have bad eyes too.....*

I use a old Garcia reel spooled with fluorescent yellow line and a small weight to keep the line tight and that works really good for me . Any you guys ever try that ?


----------



## carlosh

Troutalex, that's the way I do it. I hang the rod with the tip down and a fairly heavy weight. If I'm building a baitcasting rod, I also have to take into consideration that the line doesn't touch the rod when bent with a fish on it. If I'm building a spinning rod, the guide spacing is done differently.

I noticed that the laser pointer, uses a spinning reel mount. If possible, I like to use the reel that will be used on the rod I'm building to match up the guide placement.

I'm interested in what others have to say.

Carlos


----------



## jreynolds

I bought a laser level from Home Depot some time back and have been using it for the past year. It sets perfectly on top of my alps cuck.


----------



## MudHole

Having the first three guides slightly out was intentional. 
We have been messing with this project for a couple of years trying several different mount styles and lasers. While it's not going to fix everything it does give you a very good idea where to align the guides to. 

Regards,

Todd


----------



## cfulbright

I was having a very hard time aligning till yesterday when I remembered an old vet here telling someone to bring the rod outside. Wow what a difference outside. Only problem is I only get time to work on rods after 9pm when my 2year old goes to bed lol. 

I would like to try this out, where is our 2cool discount Mudhole?


----------



## cfulbright

jreynolds said:


> I bought a laser level from Home Depot some time back and have been using it for the past year. It sets perfectly on top of my alps cuck.


Does it work/help good?


----------



## captaintony

*Mud Hole Lazer Alignment Tool*

My Wife ordered one for me for my Birthday...looking forward to getting it soon. I mainly want it to align my Label (sticker) on rods and to get the alignment of the guides close, before stepping outside and looking at the Guide Alignment against the Sky.

After I get it and spend some time with it, I will let you guys know what I think, but for now I am really excited and feel it will be a Good Tool.

Tony


----------



## Jesse1

*laser alignment*



cfulbright said:


> http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Measuring-Tools/CRB-Laser-Alignment-System-CRB-LZR
> 
> Any thoughts? My eyesight looking down the rods is bad.


I bought one of these a week ago and found that if your real seat is small the laser will not tighten down very well due to the fact that it cannot fit all the way in the real seat slot very well. all in all though i feel i can get some use out of it. it does align the guides with the laser at the center top of the guide. it also has a vertical and horizontal level as well as a tape measure built into it. and on a side note. it drives my dog insane.

jesse1


----------



## itch2fish

Bought one, and regret it. The feet on the laser are too thick to properly mount on a standard fly rod reelseat (my typical build these days). So I got out my handy dremel tool to trim them where it would fit... no big deal. The laser does not align well with the rod, so I'm always fiddling with it to make it line up. The height of the mount looks fine for a spinning rod, but you'll find yourself continually trying to adjust for a bait caster or a fly rod. The stripper guides, close to the laser, are particularly tough to get correct.

Reason I bought it was for speed, thinking I could quickly line up my guides and cut time off my wrapping process. Not the case.

So... chalk it up to the other failed experiments I've tried. The good news is this one was only $40. I've had far costlier failed experiments!

Anyone want to buy a slightly damaged laser guide leveling tool?

Disappointed.


----------



## Goags

I looked for one at the Mudhole booth in NC, but didn't see one set up...in fact, other than MHX blanks, seems all they brought was the Merrick clearance stuff


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

I've thought about it before, but like said earlier, it's hard enough to find a perfectly straight blank. I like to get at the end of my hall with it dark and turn a light on at the other end. The light reflects from the crowns of the guides and gets them straight for me.


----------

